# Screen dazzle



## Riversider (Nov 12, 2009)

Great to see the Forum back online again and many, many thanks my must go to Harri and all those who have worked on it. I'm very grateful for the new format (and I see there's been some discussion about it) but the one suggestion I'd like to support is to comment on how much white there is on screen. 

I'm new to the Forum and maybe don't have the right to comment, but I work on screen with computers a lot, and I do think that the Forum pages are a wee bit too bright , ie: too much white in the design. Even with the 'brightness' level on my Mac lowered, it is still a bit dazzling, and this soon leads to eye fatigue, which compounds the problem if you have difficulty reading small print. If the 'white paper' background could be shifted to, say, a light cream or a very light grey, this would make it much easier to read. And it would look rather sexy against those classy light blues and greys.

Unless everyone is so cool on this forum that they wear shades. I'll go put mine on and duck out now.


----------



## Brian G (Dec 23, 2008)

I second this. I have to keep looking away or shutting my eyes for a few minutes. Other wise a great job after you get used to it.


----------



## newlifesax (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm really NOT trying to stir up a green Earth issue, but there's also a fair amount of debate about higher energy consumption of a white screen as opposed to a black or dark screen background. I think the difference is more dramatic on CRT's as opposed to the newer LCDs however. One thing for sure though...the bright white background is more fatiguing to look at for long periods of time.

Thanks Harri and others for your ongoing work and service to this community.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

It's even near blinding on an LCD monitor.
I have to let my computer 'sleep' for a few minutes, then it darkens the contrast enough to be comfortable to read.


----------

